# HELP!!! Trouble with corner permutation



## Alex DiTuro (May 8, 2008)

I'm using the 3-cycle method as described in Macky's blindfold guide. I can orient the edges and corners, but when I try to permute the corners, it doesn't work for me. Do the corners have to be in a certain order before you perform the algorithms? I'm using the 3-cycle algorithms from his guide. TY!


----------



## Pedro (May 8, 2008)

well, since the algorithms permute 3 corners in the top layer, you must get the corners you want to permute onto the top layer, using what's called setup moves

I think he explains setup moves there, take a look


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 8, 2008)

No, I understand setup moves Y X -Y i get all that Im just not sure if each of the three pieces must be in a certain position. Lets say the corner cycle is (473) and I need them in (321). Do I need piece 4 in place 3, 7 in place 2, and 3 in place 1? Or do they go in a different way?


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 8, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> No, I understand setup moves Y X -Y i get all that Im just not sure if each of the three pieces must be in a certain position. Lets say the corner cycle is (473) and I need them in (321). Do I need piece 4 in place 3, 7 in place 2, and 3 in place 1? Or do they go in a different way?


Doesn't matter.
You're only setting them up there because you know an alg for cycling those positions. You should cycle them in the order that 4 (wherever 4 is), it goes to 7 (wherever it is), which should go to 3 (where it is), which should go back to 4.


----------



## AvGalen (May 9, 2008)

Lucas is correct, but maybe this is more clear:
If you want to cycle (473) and can only do that from (321) you have 3 options:
piece 4 in place 3, piece 7 in place 2, piece 3 in place 1
piece 7 in place 3, piece 3 in place 2, piece 4 in place 1
piece 3 in place 3, piece 4 in place 2, piece 7 in place 1

Also remember that the pieces need to be in those places correctly oriented so you can only use UU2U', DD2D' and F2R2B2L2

(the last part is not entirely technically correct, but that will not be relevant when you are a beginning blindfolder)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, with your advice I finally solved the cube with the 3-cycle method(without a blindfold, of course!) It took me about a month to finally do this and I really appreciate the help!


----------

